# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Tutorial: Keeping calm during Sleep Paralysis

## Merro

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, If it is please move it where it needs to be. Thanks! This is my first tutorial so please be nice!  :smiley: 

If you have had waking sleep paralysis before, don't need to worry, I am here to tell you what you can do in order to start getting used to them if you've been having them like me. I haven't had one in awhile but I wanted to post this so I can help you. Sorry if my information isn't right, If it isn't oh well, I just want to help. I know waking SP can be scary but you will get used to it. Trust me, Not trying to scare anyone but hope you'll start getting used to it. Any way here it goes.  :smiley: 

1. First tip, Staying calm, This is the first step, You need to stay calm in order to keep your self from freaking out if you awaken in Sleep Paralysis.

2. Step two, When you feel like you see demons/ghosts, Those are just images created by your mind, Those aren't real, You are hallucinating. Those things can't harm you at all, Just think of them as flying Pokemon or what ever you want to think them of.

3. Step Three, If you feel like something is striking you with a needle and stroking down your chest, Just try to relax and say to your self, I am in control, you can't harm me, I am better than you.

Sometimes waking Sleep Paralysis is caused by stress sleep paralysis can't harm you. So you have nothing to fear about. Also remember, From what Slash has said, You can get away with having Lucid Dreams with Sleep Paralysis. Even if your having them with your eyes closed when your awake, You can do a WILD, Wake Induced Lucid Dream, You can also have good chances of having an Out of Body Experience or having an Astral Projection by laying down still and keeping calm in Sleep Paralysis.

----------


## Darkmatters

Moved to Induction Techniques.

----------


## Merro

> Moved to Induction Techniques.



Thanks Darkmatters.  :smiley:

----------


## TheDreamless

I like your gide it shows people how sleep paralysis isn't that scary. I freaked out on my first time with sleep paralysis, I sat still imagining a relatively frightening movie I just watched. The guy put his head in a ventilation shaft looking for something, then it grabbed his head and killed him. I felt the exact same way with no pain though.

----------


## darkrom

Last night I had sleep paralysis.  IMO the best way to stay calm is to make the Demon that many people experience be a wimp.  I felt the insane vibrations and resonance and knew it was SP since I've had it before once (and freaked the hell out since it was my first time and the demon presence was very overwhelming)  This time however I said to myself "F you demon come get me and I'll slay you like the bitch you are".  I know it may be offensive language, but it worked.  I immediately felt the demonic presence or whatever it was vanish or at least retreat from my bed area and I was able to stay in SP much longer.  I haven't had a dream that I recalled in years due to medication that I just quit last night, but still just the sensation of sleep paralysis was amazing once you can conquer the negative presence that most people get.   FWIW I also woke up and hour late for work and slept through my alarm but had one of the best nights sleep of my life.  Normally I wake up feeling like I had just shut my eyes minutes before and unrested.  It was a very positive experience for sure (besides the work part).

----------


## MissLucy

I only fully experienced it once, though I get to the HH stage a LOT, spontaneously, but then it freaks me out so much I jolt awake. This time, however, it started happening again, and I freaked for a moment, but then recognised it for what it was and that knowing alone calmed me down enough to just wait it out and voila, I was dreaming and fully lucid.

Remembering nothing can harm you and that you're perfectly safe is SO vital!

----------


## darkrom

Im new to coming back here I suppose you could say.  Now that I'm physically capable of having REM sleep/recall (medications can be a bitch lol) I am getting interested in this all again.  What is the HH stage?  I love the vibrations.

----------


## MissLucy

HH is short for Hypnogogic Hallucinations  :wink2:  so.. ..the hallucinations you often get while in SP

----------


## LuMikkel

How to stay calm:
1. Stay calm

I lol'd
Nice tut, however I think most people who try to maintain SP already knows all this  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> IMO the best way to stay calm is to make the Demon that many people experience be a wimp.



I prefer sex. Demons need love too.

----------

